# Model X seats



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

After checking out a Model X this weekend, I was curious about the big cost to upgrade the seats. I asked the Tesla rep if there was any literature comparing the two types. He answered that they're all the same seat; it's just the material that is different. Over $4,000 for a different material? Doesn't make sense. Can anyone help?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> After checking out a Model X this weekend, I was curious about the big cost to upgrade the seats. I asked the Tesla rep if there was any literature comparing the two types. He answered that they're all the same seat; it's just the material that is different. Over $4,000 for a different material? Doesn't make sense. Can anyone help?


based on the current configurer, that does appear to be the case, yes. 'multipattern' standard seats (woven main seating surface with imitation leather sides/accents) while the upgrades are nicer imitation leather overall. The style/shape looks identical otherwise.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> based on the current configurer, that does appear to be the case, yes. 'multipattern' standard seats (woven main seating surface with imitation leather sides/accents) while the upgrades are nicer imitation leather overall. The style/shape looks identical otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 2948
> View attachment 2947


Thanks, Melinda. As @TrevP stated several times, the 'standard' seats on the regular S/X are surprisingly nice. One can only hope this is what's on the 'base' Model 3, though, if there is no more 'à la carte ability' flexibility over time as to components of the Premium package, you'll get the upgraded vegan leather automatically with that choice.
From what I've seen, I would not have done it otherwise, if I could have ordered the AGR & cold winter package for instance...

@Rick59 , agree with you that 4 grand is an expensive proposition yet, after all, this _is_ the Model X...


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> based on the current configurer, that does appear to be the case, yes. 'multipattern' standard seats (woven main seating surface with imitation leather sides/accents) while the upgrades are nicer imitation leather overall. The style/shape looks identical otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 2948
> View attachment 2947


Melinda, I'm not sure that those are different photos.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Melinda, I'm not sure that those are different photos.


They are. Toward the middle of the seats. The multi pattern is lighter.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Melinda, I'm not sure that those are different photos.


They are. Look closely at the rear seat seatbacks.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Thanks, Melinda. As @TrevP stated several times, the 'standard' seats on the regular S/X are surprisingly nice. One can only hope this is what's on the 'base' Model 3, though, if there is no more 'à la carte ability' flexibility over time as to components of the Premium package, you'll get the upgraded vegan leather automatically with that choice.
> From what I've seen, I would not have done it otherwise, if I could have ordered the AGR & cold winter package for instance...
> 
> @Rick59 , agree with you that 4 grand is an expensive proposition yet, after all, this _is_ the Model X...


Michael, after they replace the existing material (= cost saving) with the new material, how can two front seats and one back bench cost an additional 4,300 CDN?


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> They are. Toward the middle of the seats. The multi pattern is lighter.


Photos taken in different cars (wood trim is different). Looks like angle is different so light is reflected differently, making one look lighter.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Photos taken in different cars (wood trim is different). Looks like angle is different so light is reflected differently, making one look lighter.


They are both computer generated renderings from the configured. Trust me. One is the mutipattern and the other is the full imitation leather.


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Even if you're right, there is obviously very little difference. Unless premium seats offer better back and side support, $4,300 not worth it. Sadly, despite repeated attempts, can't get a straight answer from Tesla.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

The only difference you are paying for is the covering. Go feel the Multi pattern fabric vs the imitation leather and decide if it’s worth it to you.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Rick59 said:


> Michael, after they replace the existing material (= cost saving) with the new material, how can two front seats and one back bench cost an additional 4,300 CDN?





Rick59 said:


> Even if you're right, there is obviously very little difference. Unless premium seats offer better back and side support, $4,300 not worth it. Sadly, despite repeated attempts, can't get a straight answer from Tesla.


Oh, I agree, Rick!  I certainly wouldnt pay that much either as I find the standard seats quite nice....

For Midnight S≡R≡NITY - by the time I order... - I'll decide based on the level of 'à la carte' vs. packages _flexibility_ I have.
I want AGR and would prefer the cold winter package. Premium seats (and sound) are optional for me...


----------



## Rick59 (Jul 20, 2016)

Received this reply from Tesla customer service: "Are you speaking of the premium interior options on the Model X configurator? If so, the only difference in the seats is the seat fabric (leather vs standard upholstery)/headliner (alcantara vs standard fabric) of the interior of the car. There is not a difference in the seats themselves with the premium/standard options. "


----------

